#  Ernährung >   Allergie gegen Orangen? >

## senders

hallo 
ich bekomme immer dick-flüßigen speichel, wenn ich orangen esse. das ist schon immer so. ich dachte auch, dass es ganz normal sei und jeder das bekommen würde, aber anscheinend ist das nicht so. ich bin kein hobby allergiker und eigentlich ist es auch nicht schlimm, aber trotzdem hat es mich so neugierig gemacht, dass ich hier rat suche. weiß jemand von euch, wieso das so ist? 
viele grüße
senders

----------


## tina2011

hallo, die Frage ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich würde trotzdem eine mögliche Antwort anbieten. Das ist das sogenannte "Kielwasser"...... ich habe das, wenn ich saure Drops esse. Das Hirn sieht die Drops oder in deinem Fall die Frucht und weiß "ui, gleich wird es sauer. Ich schick zum Schutz der Zähne und Schleimhäute mal einen Schwall Speichel."....
ist wohl eine "kindgerechte" Formulierung, aber im Grunde wird es so sein.

----------

